# 350 Z Roadster



## Spy Guy (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Guys

I have purchased a 350z roadster and noticed in South Africa, where I am from,
these car's do not come with a boot spoiler, as you can imagine this changes the entire look of the car.
I considering having one fitted but would like to know if there a reason why they don't come with one fitted from the factory?

This could be only in SA but not sure.


----------



## Taxciter (Apr 18, 2005)

Mine also has no boot spoiler - it appears from the USA brochure this is an option only. Nissan has pre-painted rear spoilers via your dealer.


----------



## Spy Guy (Sep 11, 2007)

*350z*

so basically u saying that I can have it fitted without effecting the car itself, ie balance, aerodynamics etc


----------



## Taxciter (Apr 18, 2005)

From the USA 2007 Nissan Z brochure:

"*Genuine Nissan Accessories*
See your Nissan dealer for a Z accessories brochure, or download one at NissanUSA.com

*Rear Spoiler*
Choose a Rear Spoiler for a sportier attitude and to enhance aerodynamic rear down-force. The spoiler is pre-painted to match your vehicle's factory color."

That's all I've heard.

I don't want one, so I'll never know any more than this. I don't believe the down-force bit. And I have no idea what a "sportier attitude" is - does this happen to the car, the owner, or an out-on-the-town Nissan executive? - I don't know and don't want to know.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Downforce is dependent on the angle of the spoiler. An incorrectly angled spoiler can actually create lift and a dangerous situation, which is why ricers should not be allowed to install their own spoilers....... Spoilers of any type do not generally have any effect below 60-70 mph, at any rate. Therefore, unless you do a lot of high speed driving, a spoiler is generally an aesthetic affectation only. I don't hate the look of the 350Z spoiler, I would have one. Makes it look a bit more like a Porsche, which the car kind of does already.


----------

